# Some pics of my fish...



## Guest

here's my fw teacup stingray (P. Reticulata)










my tinfoil barb and my stingray










and my discus and my stingray


----------



## Lexus

Neato!!! That Tinfoil Barb is huge!!


----------



## IloveCichlids

Nice Stringray!


----------



## mermaid

how big of an aquarium do those require?(the stingray)


----------



## BlackArchFish

My god, You have my fish. lmao. I want Discus and a Stingray. ^_^ But I will have to wait until I move out of this house, and get a real job! lol. VERY beautiful fish!


----------



## Osiris

Sweet! Thing way smaller then i thought.


----------



## Guest

Lexus said:


> Neato!!! That Tinfoil Barb is huge!!


nah...he's only about 6 inches long. will get much bigger.

they will all be moved into a 120 gallon at the end of the summer. excited for that day!


----------



## fishfreaks

wow! i think your discus are beautiful! are those your only two? nice tank skuba kid


----------



## Guest

thanks! yeah fishfreaks, those are my only discus as of right now, but when they get moved, i may get a couple more.


----------



## Beerleader

Beautiful! What size tank do you have by the way? I have quite a few discus about 10, and have been considering doing a stingray. I see you have driftwood and plants, is a stingray ok w/ stuff in the bottom rather than bare w/ sand only? Will the discus pick on him in anyway?


----------



## Guest

well since i was misinformed about my stingray and tinfoil before buying, i got a 30. but at the end of the summer, they will all be happily moving into a 120. discus wont pick on the stingray at all (at least mine dont). the pic of the tinfoil that looks like he's picking on the stingray...well he's just getting some food that she missed. the tinfoil doesnt even bother the discus (most of the time. there are still a little bit of picking, but on very few occasions).my stingray doesnt seem to mind the decor, as long as i leave enough room for her to go along the bottom. i leave most of the middle and front of the tank open for her.


----------



## fish_doc

Looks nice. You are correct the tin foils will grow to a foot or slightly larger in length. And they all are very peaceful fish.


----------



## Guppy123

Awesome stingray, how big is it?


----------



## neon7

I have a large arowana that would love to have a stingray for a tank mate.any good web sites to aquire one?


----------



## Guest

Guppy123 said:


> Awesome stingray, how big is it?


about 6 inches in diameter.

neon:
i got my stingray from an lfs. dunno any websites that sell them.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I have your backround. lol


----------

